
Unilever to Halt U.S. Ads on Facebook and Twitter for Rest of 2020 - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/unilever-to-halt-u-s-ads-on-facebook-and-twitter-for-rest-of-2020-11593187230
======
stevenicr
I've been wondering how I can get a feed of some of the memes and similar
posts that many other users on FB are seeing and sharing.

I had a couple of 'friends' on FB that shared many doctored/half truth kind of
things and I would ask questions about the validity of these things and if
they believed them to be true or fake / funny and if they believed the people
on their friend's list would think they were true or false..

well we are no longer 'friends' on the fbk, and now I want to see what these
other folks are seeing / believing / sharing kind of things.. not sure the
best way to get this info that other places seem to have no trouble finding.

how do I get a list of 'hate speech' things and other fake news / hihgly
shared stuff that fbook people are sharing at volume?

------
tech-historian
[https://archive.is/AodQ3](https://archive.is/AodQ3)

